# *** Graphic Card Buying Advice TEMPLATE ***



## ico (Nov 29, 2011)

*Tips for answering the template questions.*

First and the foremost, if you are creating a thread asking for a new graphic card *you HAVE to mention the EXACT company, make and model of your Power Supply (SMPS).* Specifications would be helpful too.

"i have a 400w power supply" --- this is wrong.
"i have a 400w power supply from Corsair" --- this is again wrong.

"i have Corsair CX400 power supply" --- this is right.

*Second, if you are using an el-cheapo also known as "crap" power supply, read this thread first: Power Supply Blacklist Thread * (deleted thread) Many companies like Cooler Master, Intex, Frontech, iBall etc. are black-listed here. Running a graphic card on these poor PSUs is not safe at all. So, if you are using one, you will have to increase your budget.

Third, before asking a basic query....use Google. The members of this forum are there to help you BUT not to spoon-feed you. Most basic queries are only a Google search away.

*Fourth, if you don't want to Google, then read this thread: Basic information regarding graphic cards for newbies *

*Fifth, read this thread before creating a buying advice thread:* *Best Graphic Cards for money - in India.* This thread will help you to get an idea of which Graphic cards you should be aiming at in your budget.

Threads from new members with half-baked and common queries will not be approved.

*Only create a thread if you have read all the threads mentioned above.* You create a thread in whatever way you want, but information in the following questions should be mentioned.


----------



## ico (Jan 31, 2012)

*1. What is the intended use for this graphic card ? Gaming or workstation work? *(Name few Games or applications are you going to run)
Ans:

*2. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)*
Ans:

*3. What is your Max budget ?*
Ans:

*4. Which Screen resolution will you game at (if applicable)?*
Ans:

*5. What are your current computer specifications ?*
Ans:


----------

